# receivers with Audyssey MultiEQ XT



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

I am looking into a receiver upgrade from my Denon 1910 for two main reasons that I find lacking with my current reciever.
Something that can properly adjust my subwoofer with Audyssey MultiEQ XT
&
GUI over HDMI.

I have looked at the Denon 2112 but am open to other suggestions or even other brands.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 809 hands down is the best receiver available for under $1000


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The Onkyo 709 has MultiEQ XT and a nice GUI.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe Onkyo and Denon are the only two major players (there could be some tiny boutique ones out there, who knows) who use Audyssey.

Pioneer uses MCACC and Yamaha uses YPAO, god only know what Sony uses, if anything. That pretty much covers the major players.

In the Denon lineup, the lower end 1712 also has Audyssey MultiEQ XT, but, oddly, they skip it in the 1912. The 2212 and higher models all have it. Last year's 4311 definitely has it, but I'm not sure about the lower models.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont forget Integra but they are just higher end Onkyo for the most part.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Dont forget Integra but they are just higher end Onkyo for the most part.


True, and I guess there is also Marantz, which is essentially a rebadged Denon.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. Onkyo and Denon are the main manufacturers of Audyssey equipped AVR/SSP's. NAD also uses Audyssey.

NAD is somewhat at the dividing line between Mainstream and Boutique with far, far smaller distribution, but Worldwide availability. I am a big fan of the Amplifier Stages. However value and reliability are often brought into question;

I personally think the 709 is a ridiculous value. It is priced (street prices) not that far off from an Entry Level AVRs. For under $600, you get Preamp Outputs MultEQ XT (there has not been a 700 Series with XT since the 705 with all between using plain MultEQ), THX Post Processing, and a very impressive Amplifier Stage. I still cannot believe how impressive its Feature Set is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Isn't Outlaw about to one out with an Audyssey receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The problem with Outlaw and Emotiva is that they are so slow in developing and coming out with a Pre-Pro that by the time they do they are behind everyone else as far as whats "new" for features.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jmschnur said:


> Isn't Outlaw about to one out with an Audyssey receiver?


Hello,
Outlaw has shown a prototype SSP that offers Audyssey XT32, that if proven stable, I am pretty much definitely going to buy. It has been announced for some time which is somewhat scary as they have already had one SSP that made it to Announcement, Prototypes, Beta Testing, and I think Pre Orders only to be cancelled. It was heavily based off the Sherwood/Newcastle R-972 and also used the quite intriguing Trinnov EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

So What would the onkyo 709 have that the Denon 2112 does not have? Also I had heard of Onkyo avrs having HDMI handoff issues in previous years. Has this issue come up with the 709?

Thanks for the help


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

aLittletank said:


> So What would the onkyo 709 have that the Denon 2112 does not have? Also I had heard of Onkyo avrs having HDMI handoff issues in previous years. Has this issue come up with the 709?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I have a 606, 707, 906, and 809 and I've had no HDMI issues so far. With upconversion turned on my old 906 was a bit slow and noisy when switching sources but my 809 is quick and smooth. The main complaint in older Onkyos was heat but that's the price you pay for a really capable amplifier section. The new models have a built in cooling fan to address those concerns.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No receiver is less or more prone to the HDMI Handshake issues, Its all depends on the HDMI cables you use, equipment you are using as a source and the display. I have an Onkyo 805 and never have issues with the handshake. 
The 709 has a much stronger amplification section than the Denon, THX certification giving you some very useful processing modes and a nicer remote control.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too have been using Onkyo AVR's for the past 5 years and have had zero Handshake issues. And in a huge shock, I am in total agreement with Tony.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

